# I need some rig help



## ozzman619 (Jun 26, 2012)

First off, i am not really a bassist so forgive my lack of knowledge, but i am essentially looking for a bass rig that can do the standard clean bass tones and get that overdrived tone that most metal bands are using nowadays. 

For overdrived tone im kinda thinking of henkka's tone from children of bodom. Pretty much this intro's tone;



For a rig im thinking of getting the following;

Power Conditioner
Line 6 G90 Wireless
Korg DTR-2000
Sans Amp RBI preamp
Ampeg SVT-3 Pro

and run it through a SVT810E.

Will this rig be able to get me the tones im looking for? Is there anything i should add?

Any advice is appreciated since i'm a gear noob at bass.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 26, 2012)

The SVT-3 Pro is the worst of the solid state SVTs. Get a used SVT-4 or SVT-7 instead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 26, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The SVT-3 Pro is the worst of the solid state SVTs. Get a used SVT-4 or SVT-7 instead.



I think you're mistaking the SVT-3Pro with something else, as the 3Pro is the SVP preamp (tubes and all) paired with a 450 watt SS power section. While not my favorite of the SVTs, it's pretty flexible and can do the tones the OP is looking for, especially with the RBI. 

I'd probably still go with an 4Pro, love those things. Both of mine ruled and one was MIC. The 7Pro on the other hand.....


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 26, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The 7Pro on the other hand.....


What did you not like about the 7Pro? I've heard from a bunch of respectable opinions that I trust that it's basically the closest thing to SVT full tube head that they have ever tried.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 26, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> What did you not like about the 7Pro? I've heard from a bunch of respectable opinions that I trust that it's basically the closest thing to SVT full tube head that they have ever tried.



I just didn't dig it. I tried it through an Ampeg 410 with a Sterling and it just wasn't wow'ing me. It wasn't terrible, but It was far from my favorite SVT. It reminded me a lot of my old BSP preamp, which I never jived with either. 

Play it yourself. Don't let me stop you. 

I think the Sansamp line gets even closer to that old school SVT tone than some of the Pro series heads.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 26, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just didn't dig it. I tried it through an Ampeg 410 with a Sterling and it just wasn't wow'ing me. It wasn't terrible, but It was far from my favorite SVT. It reminded me a lot of my old BSP preamp, which I never jived with either.
> 
> Play it yourself. Don't let me stop you.
> 
> I think the Sansamp line gets even closer to that old school SVT tone than some of the Pro series heads.


Only way you'll stop me is by buying my gear  But interesting. What is the Pro4 like and comparable to? I personally know about all the other pros but the 4 ha

Also which old Sansamp line?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 26, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Only way you'll stop me is by buying my gear  But interesting. What is the Pro4 like and comparable to? I personally know about all the other pros but the 4 ha
> 
> Also which old Sansamp line?



Well, the 4Pro doesn't really sound like an SVT too much, it's more modern which comes off as brighter, dryer, and a little thinner, but not in a bad way. It still delivers the Ampeg vibe, just a different flavor of it. The beauty of the 4Pro is it's flexibility in setup, there's just so many ways to run it. Heck, there's more on the back panel than the front almost.  It took the low B, G, and A I tuned to like a champ, didn't flub at all. 

It's become a backline staple for a reason. It sounds great, built like a tank (even the newer MIC ones), and is quite flexible. 

As for the Sansamp, I'm partial to the RBI, but the closest sounding to an SVT that I've played has been the VT Bass Deluxe, though I haven't tried the smaller, non-Deluxe version.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 27, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, the 4Pro doesn't really sound like an SVT too much, it's more modern which comes off as brighter, dryer, and a little thinner, but not in a bad way. It still delivers the Ampeg vibe, just a different flavor of it. The beauty of the 4Pro is it's flexibility in setup, there's just so many ways to run it. Heck, there's more on the back panel than the front almost.  It took the low B, G, and A I tuned to like a champ, didn't flub at all.
> 
> It's become a backline staple for a reason. It sounds great, built like a tank (even the newer MIC ones), and is quite flexible.
> 
> As for the Sansamp, I'm partial to the RBI, but the closest sounding to an SVT that I've played has been the VT Bass Deluxe, though I haven't tried the smaller, non-Deluxe version.


HOLY MOTHER OF GOD. DAT ASS. 







But I can see the appeal of a more modern sounding svt and all those damn options. 

Also the VT Basses sound the same via Deluxe or Standard. But will be trying out a SVT4. /endofmyderail


----------



## iron blast (Jun 27, 2012)

I love my Svt 4 pro it was a huge improvement to my former Ampeg B2re head. I would try for one over most other Ampeg heads except the all tube svt 2 pro and cl/vr heads that cost near twice as much.


----------



## ozzman619 (Jun 27, 2012)

what are some other ways to get some overdrive tones out of either the svt-3, svt-4 or svt classic?

And if i went for the sans amp RBI, would i plug into it and the out of the RBI into the return of the amp or the input of the amp?


----------



## iron blast (Jun 27, 2012)

a overdrive or fuzz pedal may do the trick


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 27, 2012)

Tech 21 Bass Driver DI or Tech 21 VT Bass. Thank me later.


----------



## ozzman619 (Jun 27, 2012)

can anyone provide a bit more information on the tech 21 bass driver di, it seems like it would do exactly what im looking for.

Does it act like a boost infront of the amp or would be replace the preamp, and running it live would i use its direct out instead of micing up my cab?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 28, 2012)

^Whichever one it works better for. You can mic, you can use it as a preamp bypassing the preamp, or you can use it like an overdrive pedal.


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a discernible difference between the Tech 21 - Bass Driver DI and the Tech 21 - Programmable Bass Driver DI? 

As far as I can tell it's the exact same pedal except that you can program 3 presets in. For only $10 more from the original to the programmable version, is there any reason not to get the programmable version?

Long & McQuade - Tech 21 Programmable Bass Driver DI


----------

